
The cognitive ecology of the Internet (2017) [pdf] - lainon
https://philpapers.org/archive/SMATCE-2.pdf
======
lioeters
The paper is Chapter 13 of the following book:

Cognition Beyond the Brain: Computation, Interactivity and Human Artifice

Stephen Cowley & Frederic Vallée-Tourangeau (eds.)

